# Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2013)

*...und der Drang, sie doch zu teilen.*

Seit dem ich der Angelei verfallen bin, und das sind über 30 Jahre, sind Begriffe wie Geheimköder, Geheimrezept, Wunderlockstoff, ganz besondere Stelle, die niemand kennt,... irgendwie von Anfang an normal gewesen.

Ich vermute, "den Geheimköder überhaupt" gab es schon zu einer Zeit, als unsere Vorfahren noch keine Worte dafür oder für irgendetwas anderes hatten, der behaarte Halbaffe aber für die dicksten Fische auch die dicksten Mädels bekam _
(für die Ungläubigen: "fett" galt über Jahrtausende durchaus als total scharf).
_
Mit zunehmendem Alter und reichlich Erfahrung mit solchen Geschichten glaubt man aber nicht mehr an solche tollen Wunderdinge.
Na ja, nur noch ein wenig... |rolleyes

Trotzdem hat wohl jeder so seine Angel-Geheim-Tricks, an denen er felsenfest fetshält ...völlig egal wie gut sie letztendlich wirklich sind.

Eine tolle Stelle, die nicht jeder sofort als solche erkennt, dürfte tatsächlich das Letzte sein, was man preisgibt, denn niemand will, dass sie kaputt gefischt wird. 
Oder, ehrlicher gesagt, man will nicht nach über einem Kilometer Schlepperei des gesammten Gerödels feststellen, dass dort schon jemand sitzt.
Denn wenn kaputt fischen, dann gefälligst selbst!

Der Geheimköder ist nicht ganz so geheim wie die Geheimstelle, aber immer noch total Top-Secret ...und wenn es nur der schnöde Tauwurm ist, den man zuvor unglaublich listig und verwegen in Omas 4711 tunkt.

By the way: "Top Secret" ist Name einer der wohl größten Fließband-Köderschmieden. Eigentlich ein Paradoxon!

Trotzdem gibt es ja den Drang, seinem besten Kumpel nach 5 Drinks doch vom letzten, unglaublich geheimen Tipp hinter vorgehaltener Hand _-plus nach Abnahme von 5 Schwüren beim Leben seiner Frau, es wirklich niemandem weiterzuerzählen-_ zu berichten.
_(Es dürfte eigentlich kaum noch lebende Frauen geben)
_
Die Geschichte ist schließlich einfach viel zu gut, um sie ganz allein mit ins Grab zu nehmen.
Wir wollen doch schließlich als "das Angel-Genie", welches wir zweifelsfrei sind, auch anerkannt werden. 

Dabei weiß man doch in den (wenigen) nüchternen Momenten des Lebens ganz genau: 
Als wenn der beste Kumpel nicht auch noch einen anderen besten (noch besseren!) Kumpel hat...

Die Autoren unter den Anglern, also auch ich, können vor lauter Extraversion sowie nichts für sich behalten. 
Der Drang, alles, wirklich alles rauszuposaunen ist einfach zu stark. Nur deshalb schreibt man, aus reiner Perversion quasi.

Aber wie ist das bei euch?

Gibt es die großen, ganz persönlichen Tricks?
_(Lügt nicht, jeder(!) meint so was zu haben; selbst wenn er zum allerersten Mal ans Wasser geht)
_
Und wem berichtet ihr dann doch davon?

Mit welchem Ergebnis?
_(Hat z.B. plötzlich der halbe Verein mit Tauwurm in Kölnisch Wasser gedipt geangelt ...und nix gefangen - wie man selbst?)_



Ach ja:
Wer seine gequälte Seele befreien und sich endlich outen möchte, darf hier seinen tollsten Geheimtipp gleich mit raushauen


----------



## Bruno 01 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Suchst Du neue Köder oder neue Stellen ?
Wenn ich Dir meine geheimköder oder Stellen nenne sind Sie doch nicht mehr geheim |rolleyes
Teilen tut man so etwas mit Freunden von denen man auch etwas zurück bekommt (Stellen/Köder) aber nicht hier.


----------



## inselkandidat (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Hmm, Tricks hab ich eigentlich keine..ich fische auch nur im Wasser! 
Wayn's interessiert: Ich halte den Hansen Namsos für den besten Blinker der Welt.
Zu den Geheimstellen: Ich habe tatsächlich einige, an denen ich seit Jahren allein fische und das soll auch so bleiben...:m


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Super Text Kati - aber warum bist du denn grad im Netz und nicht auffe Rolle?
... und warum bin ich eigentlich auch zu Hause? ...
#d

PS: Wichtigstes "Geheimnis", dass auch von allen erfahrenen Anglern immer gepredigt wird ist "Kenne dein Gewässer!" ... aber das hat halt mit Arbeit zu tun und ist nicht mal eben in 4711 tunken ...


----------



## fordfan1 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> Wer seine gequälte Seele befreien und sich endlich outen möchte, darf hier seinen tollsten Geheimtipp gleich mit raushauen



Mache ich gerne,aber nur um deiner gequälten Seele Frieden zu bringen.

Kaffesatz im Feeder auf Karpfen,bei mir am Wasser der Renner...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Super Text Kati - aber warum bist du denn grad im Netz und nicht auffe Rolle?
> ... und warum bin ich eigentlich auch zu Hause? ...


Ok, erwischt. |evil: Und total 'Off Topic':
es ist Freitag, ich alter Sack bin viel zu müde von der Arbeitswoche, um 2 Nächte nacheinander durch zu feiern.
Und die Mädels im Kaff, wohin ein kurzer Gang am Fr. Abend noch drin wäre, denken bei meinen "Geheimnissen", die man ja eigentlich als Dosenöffner ganz gut bringen kann, "_nich die ollen Kamellen schon wieder_!".
Nun aber Schluss mit meinen Outings. Eure Stories & Geheimnisgeschichten sind dran.


----------



## fordfan1 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> man ja eigentlich als Dosenöffner ganz gut bringen kann



Ferkel!!!


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Hallo ihr Geheimniskrämerinnen,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie man nur auf die Idee kommen kann, bei Regen angeln zu gehen.

Heute früh (im Morgengrauen), machte ich mich auf zum Angeln. Eigentlich sollte es ein angenehmer Angeltag werden.

Nach einer kurzen Autofahrt von 8 km, erreichte ich den Angelplatz. Im Halbdunkel mit Kopflampe das Angelgeraffel auf dem Van gehievt und 5 Meter zum Angelplatz gebracht.

Alles aufgebaut, Rodpod, Bissanzeiger, Ruten usw.

Auf dem Gaskocher Wasser für den Kaffee erhitzt und die Ruten ausgeworfen. 

Erstmal einen Kaffee zubereitet und es sich gemütlich mit einer Zigarette und Kaffe gemacht.

So kanns heute weitergehen, schön gemütlich und ohne "Regen".

Aber schon 1h später, fängt es an zu regnen. Guter Dinge und gehofft es hört auf zu regnen, aber wie es kommen soll, kam es auch.

Regen ohne Ende und das war der Zeitpunkt an dem ich dann aufhöre zu angeln.

Was macht ihr dann in dem Fall, angelt ihr weiter ?
Auch wenn das Ufer komplett aufgeweicht ist und man da kaum mehr Fuss fassen kann ...

Achja Geheimköder:
Köder als Lockmittel im Damenstrumpf oder Mullbinde. z.B. Innereien, Fischreste.
Grundfutter mit Taubenmist.


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Das größte Geheimnis und zugleich die am meisten geleugnete Tatsache ist, dass es einfach Angler gibt, die haben den schuppigen, b.z.w. fischen Daumen, so wie es ja Gärtner gibt, denen man den grünen Daumen nachsagt. Und nein, die pubertär-sexuell gesteuerten Zwangsposter müssen sich jetzt nicht auf den Plan gerufen fühlen. Es geht tatsächlich um Fisch und nicht um ähnliche riechende Geruchsquellen!

So ein Gärtner mit dem grünen Daumen kann ja machen was er will. Alles wächst, sprießt und gedeiht, trägt schönste Früchte und der normal veranlagte Hobbygärtner platzt vor Neid. Ganz genauso verhält es sich bei den Anglern. Da gibt es eben auch welche, die hängen irgendwo irgendeinen Köder ins Wasser und binnen kürzester Frist ächzt der Kescher um sein Leben ob der schuppigen Last.

Und es gibt eben uns ganz gewöhnliche Angler, die diesen fischigen Finger nicht haben. Da liegt es auf der Hand beim dauererfolgreichen Kollegen ein Geheimnis zu wittern, das keines ist. Der Mensch neigt eben dazu, unerklärliche Dinge mit Mythen und Geheimnissen zu verbinden. Und für moderne und americanophile Menschen ist es gleich eine Verschwörung. Da haben die nicht nur ein Geheimnis, sie sind mindestens auch Führungsmitglied in einem Geheimbund!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Meine Geheimnisse sind nicht gut gehütet und ich habe diese z.B. hier im Board bereits mehrfach gepostet,oder auch an meine "Angellehrlinge" weitergegeben.
Ich habe nämlich nichts dagegen,dass auch andere damit Erfolg haben.
Ein kleiner Auszug meiner "Geheimtipps":

1.Da seit einigen Jahren fast alle Wobbler mit Klapperkugeln ausgerüstet sind und sich die Räuber meiner Meinung nach darauf eingestellt haben, diese Radauköder zu meiden,versuche ich inzwischen mit klapperfreienWobblern zu fischen.
Das ist gar nicht so leicht,weil das Angebot sehr beschränkt ist! So gibt es fast keinen Crankbait mehr ohne die "Fangnix Verstärker".
Kleine Hechte gehen zwar immer noch drauf,bei den größeren Exemplaren sieht das anders aus!

2.Anfüttern,b.z.w. das legen einer Futter/Geruchsspur mit Karnikelkacke im Fließwasser.Das funktioniert bestens auf Schleien und Aale.Ich vermute dies liegt am Geruch und den in diesem Grundstoff reichlich vorhandenen Entrychäen und anderen leckeren Tierchen.

3.Mein drittes und eigentlich kein Geheimniss, ist das vor allem Waller belebte Köder brauchen um zum Beissen verleitet zu werden.
An meinem Gewässer fault dir der tote Köfi eher vom Haken,als das da ein vernünftiger Waller drauf beisst!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *...* der behaarte Halbaffe aber für die dicksten Fische auch die dicksten Mädels bekam _
> (für die Ungläubigen: "fett" galt über Jahrtausende durchaus als total scharf)._



#t|kopfkrat
Im Sommer Schatten, im Winter Wärme oder wie?
Zum Glück gibt es heute feste Behausungen und Heizung!


PS: Geheimnis?
Hab ick nicht. Einfach angeln - der Rest kommt von selbst.:m


----------



## bacalo (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird´s nur für den geben, der daran glaubt.

Nebenbei und nur am Rande:
Mein Rapala Husky Jerk 12 cm naturfarben bringt mir zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit |kopfkrat immer und immer wieder Zander.

Dem Threadersteller :m


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Das größte Geheimnis eines Anglers ist doch ohne zu Angeln Fischige Finger zu bekommen,wärend der Angelkollege angeln war....


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Meine Tricks stehn alle im Hilfreiche-Tipps Thread (Oder so ähnlich)
Verraten tu ich inzwischen nichtmehr soviel. Hab einige negative Erfahrungen gemacht, weil alle so Fischgeil sind, bei uns im Verein.
Leuten, mit denen ich gut klar komm, erzähl ich gern was, aber sonst garnichtsmehr.

Kleines Beispiel:
Ich angel mit Pellets auf Karpfen im See, macht keiner.
Hab an einem Tag 7 kräftigere Burschen erwischt, und nem "Kollegen", der nebendran saß erzählt, was des is, und wo ichs her hab.
2 Wochen später warn 3 Leute am See, wo jeder n 10 kg-Sack pellets dabei hatte.

Anderes Beispiel:
Mit 14 hab ich mir ne Stelle gesucht, die niemand beangelt, die aber gut is.
Mittlerweile kenn ich se auswendig. Als ich dann n weng von meinen Fängen erzählt hab, kam ich am nächsten Wochenende ans Wasser, nur um zu sehn, dass "meine" Stelle von 5!!! anderen Leuten beangelt wird.
% Jahre lang hat sich keiner dafür interessiert.

Noch n Beispiel:
Hab vom Boot aus 3 Spots über ne Woche lang angefüttert, mir selbst als Markierung Bojen hingesetzt. 3 Spots, weil ich 5 Kumpels dabei hatte. Am ersten Tag war am anderen Seeufer n Kerl gesessen.  Am 4. Tag füttern war er dann schon auf der Seite und hat seinen Schwimmer direkt neben der Boje liegen gehabt, wundert mich nur, dass er ihn nich direkt angebunden hat. Abends wollt ich dann selbst fischen, bin also hingefahrn, hockt der selbe Kerl an der nächsten Boje.
Hab gefragt, ob er das nich n bischen dreist findet.

Als Antwort kam dann "Der See gehört nich dir, ich fisch, wo ich will"
Also gut, Karpfenzeug aufgebaut, ihm erstmal komplett über die Ruten geschmissen, und sein Zeug abgrissen. Als er gefragt hat, was das soll, hab ich ihm genatwortet:" Der See gehört nicht dir, ich fisch wo ich will"

Nichts gegen Kollegen, aber irgendwann is auch mal gut. Gerade wenn ich seh, dass jemand länger anfüttert, hab ich doch den Anstand dann nich gerade da zu angeln.
Wenn mans nich weiß, isses was anderes. Zumal, wenn ich als Schüler mit meinem geringen Etat anfütter, muss nich der verdienende die Fische fangen. Und was anderes wärs gewesen, wenn er zu mir irgendwas in der Richtung gesagt hätte von wegen er hätt gern nen Küchenkarpfen, obs für mich ok is, wenn er da fischt.
Dann is das was ganz anderes.



Aber wegen solchen Leuten verrat ich fast nichtsmehr


----------



## Stefff (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Hallo kati,
bitte verbessere mich, aber irgendwie verstehe ich dich so, als ob du Leuten die ihre Geheimnisse preisgeben, Eigenprofilierung unterstellst. Zumindest schwingt da so ein Unterton mit. Klingt so! Nicht böse gemeint und is evtl. nur meine Auffassung. 
Sonst wären wir hier ja alle Falsch, wenn wir Ratschläge und Tipps weitergeben!:c

Zu Trollwut:
Kann dich voll und ganz verstehen.
Ich gehör auch zu der Sorte die oftmals zuviel preisgibt.
Ist manchmal, glaub ich, auch`n Fehler.#q
Manchmal hab ich so das Gefühl, als ob man nur ausgehorcht wird weil man einem den Erfolg nicht gönnt!
Manchen unsere "Kollegen" unterstelle ich das jetzt einfach mal als "freundlich getartnte Missgunst" auf die ich, so glaub ich, immer wieder mal "reinfalle"!|gr:
Ist eben manchmal doch besser etwas für sich zu behalten, oder besser abzuwägen wem man was anvertraut.
Ich muß diesbezüglich auch noch etwas lernen, denn den falschen Tipp an den falschen Kollegen kann doch erheblichen negativen Einfluss auf ein Gewässer oder eine Angelart haben!

Gruß, Stefff!


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ganz bestimmten Zeitgenossen gibt man aber auch die ganz geheimen Supergeheimtipps, weil sie es sich redlich verdient haben. Gar nicht so einfach immer etwas zu finden, dass sie todsicher als Schneider heimgehen!


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Wenn eine simple Montage an einem Gewässer besonders gut funktioniert, behält man sie wirklich besser für sich. Mich kann ja niemand mit seinen modernen Super-Rigs locken, aber eine simple Seitenblei Montage mit offenem Rollenbügel brachte mir auch einmal die Erkenntnis, dass spätestens in einem Jahr jeder so angelte, weil's perfekt funktionierte. 
Die Jahre sind vergangen, heute werden dort wieder brav Knicklicktpackungen auf dem Boden verteilt (und natürlich liegengelassen #q), die Haken unter den Posen bestückt, als wäre die von mir angewendete Methode (problemloser und ziemlich garantierter Aalfang, ohne jegliche Fehlbisse) nie aufgetaucht. Mir soll's recht sein, sollen sie weiterhin an die heilige Knicklichtpose glauben, ich weiss warum ich es nicht mehr tue. 

Wie man preisgünstig an sehr gute Flachlaufblinker kommt, wissen diejenigen, die damit angeln gewiss selber, das braucht man niemandem zu erzählen. |rolleyes

Habe ich sonst Geheimnisse, davon abgesehen, dass man so einfach wie möglich angeln und am Wasser weder herumtrampeln noch schreien sollte? Ich glaube nicht und wer fragt, dem kann ich auch gerne erzählen, auf was es beim Köder und der Montage wirklich ankommt. Tagelang
Anfüttern tue ich nicht und dieses "der hat meinen Platz besetzt" hat mich noch nie gereizt, um nicht zu sagen: Es ist albern. Daher bin ich auch in keinem Teichverein.


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Bei der Weitergabe von "Montage- und Präsentationsgeheimnissen" sind die meisten bitter enttäuscht, wenn man die ganz einfachen, weil erfolgreichen Dinge aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert. Die wollen etwas hören, wo man schon beim Basteln halb wahnsinnig wird. Nur kompliziert kann wirklich gut sein!


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Andal schrieb:


> Die wollen etwas hören, wo man schon beim Basteln halb wahnsinnig wird.



Wollen die nicht wirklich, wenn die Fänge stimmen. Dann sind denen auch einfache Methoden recht, an denen man quasi gar nichts falsch machen kann. Lustig wird's aber wenn man von den "Nachahmern" welche trifft, die noch nicht einmal das hinbekommen (Methode Stille Post, da geht dann auch viel flöten...) und sich über mangelnden Erfolg wundern


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Das Werkzeug alleine macht halt noch keinen guten Handwerker aus.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

An wen ich aber gern "Geheimnisse" und Tricks weitergebe, sind Jugendliche, die ich mitnehm.
Zum ersten können bzw. dürfen sie eh nich allein, zum Zweiten kann man da auch noch Angeltechnisch was erziehen.

Und zu guter letzt sind die auch wirklich dankbar, und revanchiern sich meistens


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

ich muß zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich eine der geheimen geheimstellen unabsichtlich und nebenbei an unpassender stelle erwähnt habe, asche auf mein haupt, zum glück hatte es keine folgen, denn die info wurde nicht als solche erkannt,
meine kumpels halten es mir heute noch vor ob wohl es schon einige zeit zurück liegt, 
also wenn ihr schon mal einen echten geheimtip von einem guten freund bekommt gebt diesen nur auf rücksprache weiter, sonst kann es passieren, dass es euch genauso wie mir ergeht


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

das best gehüteste geheimniss ist für mich das, was mein angelzeug wert ist und was meine bessere hälfte " denkt" was es gekostet hat :q

einige dinge sollten besser geheim bleiben finde ich ........


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Mein Nachbar , der auch angelt , fischt nur mit Gulp Carp.
Ich hab auch mal nen Monat mit gefischt , rein aus Interesse und er war total angepisst.
Letztens hab ich ihn wieder am Wasser getroffen und er meinte , dass er mir nicht sagt , mit was er fischt , weil ichs ihm sonst wieder nachmach.
Leider weiß ich aber , dass er nur Gulp fischt und , dass das sie Coco Banana waren , weil Berkley sonst keine weißen Boilies (außer Pop Ups) im Programm hat D


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

besonders gern offenbare ich das Geheimnis , wo mir zum wiederholtem Male ne mind. 30iger "geflochtene" vom Fisch gesprengt wurde 
Das Ergebnis ist teilweise seehhr lustig.
Naha , nicht ganz ernst gemeint:m

Gruß A.


----------



## bacalo (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Wie im richtigen Leben, ein geben und ein nehmen.

Andal, dös Leben prägt einen Menschen, zu weilen formt es auch. Aber die selbstgebauten Formen passen in einem Fingerhut|rolleyes.


----------



## Carp-MV (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Das beste gehütete Geheimnis ist, das ich keines hab. Ach herje nun hab ich es ja doch verraten! :m


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Stefff schrieb:


> Hallo kati,
> bitte verbessere mich, aber irgendwie verstehe ich dich so, als ob du Leuten die ihre Geheimnisse preisgeben, Eigenprofilierung unterstellst. Zumindest schwingt da so ein Unterton mit. Klingt so! Nicht böse gemeint und is evtl. nur meine Auffassung.


Dann will ich dich auch umgehend verbessern!

Mir ging es nur darum, dieses doch recht spezifische Anglerphänomen zu beleuchten.

Vom verschrobenen Geheimniskrämer, der missgünstig seine Würmer versteckt aufzieht, damit bloß niemand sieht, wie kunstvoll er das macht,
über den Selbstdarsteller, der gar nicht angelt, dafür aber um den See latscht und allen, die es gar nicht wissen wollen, seine total geheimen Weisheiten aufzwängt,
bis zum Firmenprospekt in dem der Forellenteig mit dem gaaanz geheimen Superlockstoff 123XY (Weltraumgetestet) zum Nonplusultra erhoben wird,
hat dieses Phänomen doch wirklich wundervolle Stilblüten.


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum, dieses doch recht spezifische Anglerphänomen zu beleuchten.



Der eine hat magische Fähigkeiten, der Nächste glaubt, sie kaufen zu können und der Dritte tut nur so, als hätte er sie. Ich halte ja nicht viel von Hokuspokus. Beim Angeln gibt es nur Erfahrung (auch die durch unzählige Stunden am Wasser gesammelte), ein paar Dinge, die eigentlich jeder Angler wissen und beherzigen sollte und Glück, das Unkalkulierbare. Geheimnisse mögen nur diejenigen dort entdecken, wo sie etwas nicht verstehen wollen.


----------



## lsski (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ich habe hier im Bord schon einige meiner Montagen auf Anfrage gesendet das Feedback ist meistens gleich null.

Ich nehme an das die Burschen sich gar nicht mehr mit der Materie Fische zu ÜBERLISTEN befassen wollen.

Diese Montagen sind alle ausgereift und bewährt......
Die Störfaktoren wie Zeitpunkt, Stelle, Jahreszeit muß natürlich vom Angler ausgeschlossen werden.
Ein Fehler kann schon zum Misserfolg führen.
Wer das mal gelehrnt hat Fängt immer seinen Ziehlfisch.
Manchmal dauert es auch länger dann ist vertrauen wichtig!
Ich angel seid dem ich 5 Jahre alt bin und überlege mir immer neue Montagen um den Bedingungen am Wasser gerecht zu werden.
Das führt dazu das ich nicht weis welche Montage ich heute auf meinen Ziehlfisch verwende.
Deswegen finde ich das Karpfenangeln mit Festblei auch in erster 
Hinsicht einfach, einen großen Fisch zu selektieren schwerer aber mit Zeit immer zu lösen.
zum Beispiel:
Die Aufgabe mehrere Zander am Tag zu fangen im Rhein ist einfach.
Meine Methode ausgereift und der Hammer......sie hier zu schau zu stellen.......... nööööö
nur soviel der Köder muß 30cm über Grund und sich unnatürlich reizvoll bewegen.
Den Anblick kann kein Zander wiederstehen.
Bitte Keine PN zwecklos.
mein TIP : mehr mit der Materie Fische zu ÜBERLISTEN befassen !!!


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



lsski schrieb:


> Meine Methode ausgereift und der Hammer......sie hier zu schau zu stellen.......... nööööö
> nur soviel der Köder muß 30cm über Grund und sich unnatürlich reizvoll bewegen.
> Den Anblick kann kein Zander wiederstehen.
> Bitte Keine PN zwecklos.
> mein TIP : mehr mit der Materie Fische zu ÜBERLISTEN befassen !!!



Mir zum Beispiel würde sofort einfallen:
Fisch ausnehmen, Styropor rein, bauch mit Schnur wieder zu"nähen".
Wirkt wie ein Popup und der Strömungsdruck lässt den rumbaumeln.
Aber auf die idee muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## lsski (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mir zum Beispiel würde sofort einfallen:
> Fisch ausnehmen, Styropor rein, bauch mit Schnur wieder zu"nähen".
> Wirkt wie ein Popup und der Strömungsdruck lässt den rumbaumeln.
> Aber auf die idee muss man erstmal kommen



Jo so habe ich früher geangelt..........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Mein Geheimnis: Leute die ich nicht kenne und die mir wichtige Sachen und Geheimnisse erzählen brandmarke ich insgeheim als "Schwätzer". Das mag hart klingen, politisch inkorrekt sein und mir in Einzelfällen Chancen vertun. Aber so fällt es mir leicht meine Motivation zu bewahren wenn bei mir nichts geht während andere an stellen fischen, an denen sich die Fische stapeln... Auch aus Eigenschutz - wer mir leichtfertig geheimes Wissen Preis gibt, wird auch mein Wissen leichtfertig verbreiten.

Ansonsten gibts nur eins: Je besser das Fernglas, desto weniger Geheimnisse bleiben verborgen


----------



## Stefff (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Mein Geheimnis: Leute die ich nicht kenne und die mir wichtige Sachen und Geheimnisse erzählen brandmarke ich insgeheim als "Schwätzer". Das mag hart klingen, politisch inkorrekt sein und mir in Einzelfällen Chancen vertun. Aber so fällt es mir leicht meine Motivation zu bewahren wenn bei mir nichts geht während andere an stellen fischen, an denen sich die Fische stapeln... Auch aus Eigenschutz - wer mir leichtfertig geheimes Wissen Preis gibt, wird auch mein Wissen leichtfertig verbreiten.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts nur eins: Je besser das Fernglas, desto weniger Geheimnisse bleiben verborgen



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sind hier im Board viele "Schwätzer" deiner Meinung nach?!
Da man die Leute nicht pers. kennt und bei den Tipps u. Ratschlägen sicher der ein oder andere vermeintliche "Geheimtipp" dabei ist!|kopfkrat

Nicht böse gemeint!|wavey:
Übrigens kann man aus allem ein "GEHEIMNIS" machen|gaehn:|scardie:!
Ob`s dann auch wirklich eins ist, sei dahingestellt!#c
Manche denken sie hüten ein Geheimnis und haben was neues entdeckt, wenn sie was in Erfahrung bringen, was es schon lange gibt, für sie aber neu ist!

Was manche, Glauben zu wissen,hab ich schon längst wieder vergessen!!

Stefff


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Stefff schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sind hier im Board viele "Schwätzer" deiner Meinung nach?!
> Da man die Leute nicht pers. kennt und bei den Tipps u. Ratschlägen sicher der ein oder andere vermeintliche "Geheimtipp" dabei ist!|kopfkrat
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint!|wavey:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> ... Auch aus Eigenschutz - wer mir leichtfertig geheimes Wissen Preis gibt, wird auch mein Wissen leichtfertig verbreiten.


Die Frage darauf wäre: was gibt es zu schützen?

Wenn ich mit einer außergewöhnlichen Methode, einem solchen Köder,... an einem bestimmten Gewässer oder vielleicht auch an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle mehrmals deutlich besser fange als ich es mit herkömmlichen Montagen/Ködern kann, geht es doch eigentlich nur um die (meine) Stelle selbst.
Ob jemand mit diesen Ideen woanders, evtl. sehr weit weg, gut fängt, kann mir doch ziemlich wumpe sein.
Konkurrenz, die meine Fänge beeinträchtigt, gibt es allenfalls vor der eigenen Haustür.

Und ist Wissen nicht etwas, was sich verbreiten sollte?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Frage darauf wäre: was gibt es zu schützen?
> 
> Wenn ich mit einer außergewöhnlichen Methode, einem solchen Köder,... an einem bestimmten Gewässer oder vielleicht auch an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle mehrmals deutlich besser fange als ich es mit herkömmlichen Montagen/Ködern kann, geht es doch eigentlich nur um die (meine) Stelle selbst.
> Ob jemand mit diesen Ideen woanders, evtl. sehr weit weg, gut fängt, kann mir doch ziemlich wumpe sein.
> ...



Kommt drauf an - mir gehts dabei nicht mal soooo sehr um die Fänge. Aber ich kenne zum Beispiel einen kleinen Bach der so unbekannt ist (wohl auch, weil die Kartenausgabestelle nicht im Internet genannt wird und der Bach fern ab jeglicher Zivilisation  liegt) dass man dort wirklich noch  ein unberührtes Gewässer findet. Ich würde mir eher auf die Zunge beißen, als Bach und Kartenausgabestelle jemanden zu erzählen - allein schon, um (ganz egoistisch) mir selbst dieses Kleinod zu bewahren.


----------



## joedreck (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

hi!

also ich denke, dass man seine stellen (sofern sie tatsächlich gut sind) nicht verraten muss. immerhin wird man dafür schon viel zeit investiert haben, um diese stelle zu finden. 

wenn einer fragt welche montage ich verwende, beantworte ich ihm das auch. das interessiert mich nun wirklich. SOOO außergewöhnliche montagen gibt es im internetzeitalter nun wirklich nicht mehr. 

immerhin ist so ein forum ja genau für den austausch von wissen da. wenn man viel zeit am wasser erfolglos verbringt, dann ist das hier wirklich eine spitzen möglichkeit um das ruder rumzureißen bevor man frustriert seine rute an den nagel hängt.

wenn man anfüttert, über tage hinweg und zudem die stellen mit posen markiert sollte man sich vll nicht wundern wenn dann dort jemand anderes sitzt dem das aufgefallen ist. ich persönlich mache das nicht, weil ich ja meine fänge selbst erarbeiten möchte, aber so ist halt nicht jeder. da muss man halt mal zurückstecken und als zweiter sieger am wasser sitzen. (vor allem wenn man so offensichtlich vorgeht) 

und so nebenbei: wenn mir jemand absichtlich die montage abreißt, völlig egal aus welchem grund, dann reiße ich dem was ab! sowas geht nun wirklich überhaupt garnicht und grenzt an sachbeschädigung. sich über liegengelassenen müll (vollkommen zurecht) aufregen und dann absichtlich dinge kaputt machen. 


gruß


----------



## lsski (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ja so ähnlich denke ich auch.
Die genaue Beschreibung einer wirklich fängigen Montage reicht nich.
Man muß sich in jede Situation auch rein denken können um ein Geheimniss umzusetzen.
Ich teste das gerade.......... habe eine neue Methode die wirklich neu ist für Zander, nur einen hier genau beschrieben und Ihn verpflichte mir zu berichten.
Ich bin gespannt ob er diese Montage binden und auch umsetzen kann. Weil für jede abweichtung erntet mann Misserfolg.
Ich habe daran 2 Jahre getüfftelt.
Bis sie fertig war und drei Arten der präsentation im Angelkoffer.
Hier muss man erst vor Ort schauen und dann die richtige Entscheidungtreffen, damitt es klappt.
Fische müssen natürlich vorbei kommen, aber wenn, dann beißen sie immer.
Bitte keine PN : dies Methode ist nämlich noch geheim !


----------



## olaft64 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Das ist die Steigerung von Schwätzer :vik:

Aber vielleicht werden wir die Wundermontage ja irgendwann kennenlernen...

Im übrigen bleibe ich lieber Schneider als blind richtigen oder noch schlimmer vermeintlich tollen Tipps zu vertrauen... Insofern wie über meinem Bild steht: bisher Schneidermeister!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## chester (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Schöne Persiflage auf die Geheimniskrämerei der angelnden Bevölkerung ist das hier. Bei manchen Postings frage ich mich, ob ich doch vielleicht ironieresistent bin, oder ob der Verfasser diesen von ihm gegeben Mist tatsächlich ernst meint. Bisweilen überwiegt die Einsicht, dass sich auch in diesem Thread die ganz "Geheimnisvollen" tummeln, die mir schon am Wasser mehr als suspekt sind.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



joedreck schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> also ich denke, dass man seine stellen (sofern sie tatsächlich gut sind) nicht verraten muss. immerhin wird man dafür schon viel zeit investiert haben, um diese stelle zu finden.
> 
> ...




Volle Zustimmung !

Platzreservierung an Vereinsgewässern oder anderswo gibt es nicht !

Man kann sich mit Gleichgesinnten zwar absprechen, die anderen Angler haben aber genau die gleichen Rechte wie der "Vorfütterer".

Der Vorfütterer kann ja dann füttern, wenn Keiner da ist !

Bojen drauf abzulegen- da wäre erstmal eine Beschwerde beim Vorstand fällig.

Es gab an einem kölner See mal eine tolle Weißfischstelle.

die war allen bekannt - bis 1,2 Mann versuchten, andere vom Platz zu vertreiben.

Begründung : wir füttern hier regelm. an #d

Antwort : Eigenes Risiko, wir bleiben sitzen !

Das Gewässer gehört KEINEM - wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.

R.S.

P.S: Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, wie sich massives Vorfüttern auf Stillgewässer auswirken kann :c?


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ich denk es kommt auch sehr auf den gewohnten Umgang an.
Je weniger sich die Angler in die Quere kommen, desto mehr wird sich gegenseitig erzählt.

Bei uns sin die meisten nur ein oder zweimal im Jahr am Wasser, und dann, wenn n großer Fisch gefangen wurde. Fischgeil und neidisch ohne Ende, nichts wird einem gegönnt.

Das beste Beispiel war letztes Jahr. Einer, der regelmäßig mit Gummifisch am See rumrennt hatte nen Hecht mit ~1,20m gefangen. Das war ein erarbeiteter Fisch. 2 Wochen lang wurde dann das Ufer regelrecht niedergetrampelt, weil jeder n großen Hecht fangen musste, mit seinen 20 Jahre alten Schnüren. Glücklicherweiße hat sich das relativ schnell wieder gelegt, weil niemand was nennenswertes erwischt hat. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ne Menge kleinerer Hechte an abgerissenen Haken verendet sin, weil kein Stahlvorfach benutzt oder die Schnur einfach alt war.

Ich erzähl wegen solchen Vögeln kaum noch was. Aus Liebe zum Fisch^^


Edit:
Meine Vorfütteraktion hat übrigens dort statt gefunden, wo niemand" wirklich niemand sonst fischt. Und ioch kann das sagen, weil ich wirklich regelmäßig am Wasser bin. Es is einfach ne Anstandssache, meiner Meinung nach.
Und der Vorwurf von wegen Füttern am Stillwasser, blabla - Danke, ich kenn mein Gewässer und den Fischbestand, ich weiß durchaus wieviel ich füttern kann bzw. sollte.
Gibt Leute, die das nicht wissen


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Edit:
> *Meine Vorfütteraktion hat übrigens dort statt gefunden, wo niemand" wirklich niemand sonst fischt. Und ioch kann das sagen, weil ich wirklich regelmäßig am Wasser bin.* *Es is einfach ne Anstandssache, meiner Meinung nach.*
> Und der Vorwurf von wegen Füttern am Stillwasser, blabla - Danke, ich kenn mein Gewässer und den Fischbestand, ich weiß durchaus wieviel ich füttern kann bzw. sollte.
> Gibt Leute, die das nicht wissen




Anscheinend war dort immerhin ein Angler unterwegs, sonst hätte er Dich nicht gesehen ! 

Anstand ist ne´ feine Sache, sollte aber in beide Richtungen gehen: das Gewässer ist frei für Jeden, der entsprechende Berechtigungen besitzt.

Die Angelarten sind verschieden - Karpfenangler bspw. nehmen i.d.R. Rücksicht und "teilen" sich den See in ggf. Fütterzonen auf.

Das ist Anstand - kannst du aber bei keinem Posenangler voraussetzten, der vllt. seinen Küchenkarpfen fangen will - da hast Du Pech gehabt !

Oder ist es Anstand, wie teilweise ganze Gewässerabschnitte von Huntas "abgesperrt" werden? Was ist denn mit den ganz normalen Anglern, die das weiträumige Belegen vom Gewässer nicht gutheißen?

Die haben auch Recht auf einen angemessen großen Angelplatz...teilweise hat man Futterboot oder Auslegeaktionen gesehen, da ist der See kaum noch zugänglich in weiten Teilen.

Denkt mal drüber nach, das hat auch mit Anstand zu tun !!!

Zur Futteraktion lief unlängst ein Bericht, der zeigte, dass massiver Karpfenbesatz und Hunta - Extremfüttern dem Gewässer sehr schlecht bekommen.

Das sind Fakten und Alle "wissen" natürlich, was das Gewässer verträgt - sind ja alles Biologen #d

Egal - RÜCKSICHT nehmen und nicht fremde Montagen zerreißen, wenn mal die Stelle belegt ist.

Meine Meinung,

R.S.


----------



## mathei (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

und teilgenommen ? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266936


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Platzreservierung an Vereinsgewässern, oder anderswo gibt es nicht!



Das gibt es wohl, muss aber an den betreffenden Gewässer auch entsprechend honorirert werden. Dort kauft man nicht nur die Erlaubnis, sondern mietet auch einen entsprechend ausgewählten Angelpatz für eine bestimmte Zeit. Eine Möglichkeit, solchen Reibereien zu entgehen. Die auf Distanz und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme bedachten englischen Gewässerbetreiber haben das sehr gut erkannt und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Wo das nicht der Fall ist und als der Normalfall bezeichnet werden kann, muss man eben damit rechnen, dass auf dem Platz dann ein anderer sitzt. Der nimmt sich auch nur das gleiche Recht, da zu fischen, wo er möchte. Der Fütterer hat ja auch gefüttert, wo er wollte. Vielleicht wars ja schon vorher ein benutzter Angelplatz!?

Wenn man die Scheuklappen abnimmt und seine Ellenbogen wieder einfährt, wird man auch feststellen, dass es miteinander und nebeneinander funktioniert.

Aber vorerst wird wohl weiter das Stammgast-Phänomen grassieren. Wer mehr als dreimal am gleichen Platz an Tresen stand, ist Stammgast und beim vierten Kneipenbesuch fängt er langsam an, dem Wirt und anderen Gästen zu erklären, wie die kleine Kneipenwelt zu funktionieren hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



lsski schrieb:


> Meine Methode ausgereift und der Hammer......sie hier zu schau zu stellen.......... nööööö
> nur soviel der Köder muß 30cm über Grund und sich unnatürlich reizvoll bewegen.
> Den Anblick kann kein Zander wiederstehen.
> Bitte Keine PN zwecklos.
> mein TIP : mehr mit der Materie Fische zu ÜBERLISTEN befassen !!!




Was ist denn an 'ner lebenden Laube an einer Grundmontage auf Zander so geheim?|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Aber vorerst wird wohl weiter das Stammgast-Phänomen grassieren. Wer mehr als dreimal am gleichen Platz an Tresen stand, ist Stammgast und beim vierten Kneipenbesuch fängt er langsam an, dem Wirt und anderen Gästen zu erklären, wie die kleine Kneipenwelt zu funktionieren hat.


Sehr schön!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Hier in Board verrate ich (fast) alle meine Trick bereitwillig.
Schließlich besteht da keine Gefahr, daß das negative Folgenn auf meinen Angelerfolg hat.

Bei Anglern, die die selben Gewässer befischen, werde ich dagegen immer vorsichtiger.

Bin jetzt seit vier Jahren in dem Verein und dort schon seit dem zweiten bekannt wie ein bunter Hund...
Anfangs hab ich, weil´s eigentlich meine Art ist, vieles ganz offen erzählt.
Inzwischen gibt´s bei mir kaum noch verwertbare Infos.

OK, aus meinen Montagen und Ködern mach ich kein Geheimnis. 
Mit einer Ausnahme:
Meine Sardinen kriegen nur meine beiden besten Freunde zu sehen...
Und falls ich damit erwischt werde, lüge ich gnadenlos und behaupte, daß sie ein Notköder sind. Die nehm ich nur wenn ich nix anderes mehr habe, hab darauf aber noch nie was erwischt
In Wahrheit kommt mir im Winter, nix anderes mehr an den Haken. Außer zu Testzwecken, oder ich hab grad keine Sardinen...

Aber meine guten Plätze erfahren oft nicht mal mehr meine Freunde.
Das hat leider seine Gründe!

Hab z.B. einmal an einer Stelle, an der nie jemand gefischt hat, zwei Wochen lang täglich gefüttert.
Natürlich nur, wenn ich nicht gesehen wurde.
Dann hat mich ein ganz sympatischer, aber sehr geselliger und redseeliger Kollege überrascht.
Ich wollte nicht, daß sich rumspricht, daß ich vorfüttere, also hab ich dort geangelt.
Die Satzer waren in Beißlaune, und seit zwei Jahren sitzen in der Bucht bis zu fünf Leute gleichzeitig...

Ein anderes Mal habe ich mir zwei neue Plätze zum Aalangeln angesehen.
Der eine,den ich eigentlich Befischen wollte war ein offensichtlicher Hotspot der regelmäßig besucht wird. Der andere mit Brennesseln zugewuchert mein Ausweichplatz, falls gar nix geht.
Unscheinbar, aber ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl...

Als ich mein Gerät holen wollte, kam ein anderer Angler mit dem ich mich schon ein paar mal kurz unterhalten hatte.
Er druckste etwas rum, wo ich den hin wollte.
(Nach unseren ungeschrieben Regeln stand mir die Platzwahl zu, da ich zuerst da war)
Ich hab ihm angeboten sich dahin zu setzten, wo er hin eigentlich wollte.
Freudestrahlend hat er sich bedankt und ist zu dem Hotspot.
Am Ausweichplatz haben vier Aale gebissen!

Beim nächsten Treffen hat er erzählt, daß er Schneider geblieben ist und ich war (leider) ehrlich...
Jetzt ist die Stelle großflächig freigeschnitten und er sitzt regelmäßig dort.
(War ein Eigentor: :mEr hat das Prinzip an unserm Flüsschen nicht verstanden: Man fängt nur kurzzeitig gut, dann muß man die Stellen wieder ruhen lassen...
Und da ich vor ihm die Aalsaison beginne ist die Stelle tot, wenn er es zum ersten mal versucht.)
UPS, jetzt hab ich mein Geheimnis verraten!

Seitdem weis ich, daß ich micht jedem alles erzählen sollte...

Was mich aber wirklich enttäuscht hat waren andere Situationen:
Mit einem Neumitglied hab ich mich super verstanden.
Wir waren beide auf der, nahezu hoffnungslosen, Wallerjagd.
(Unser Spezialist hat vier Jahre für seinen ersten gebraucht. Jetzt fängt er jede Saison einen und kalkuliert 50 Ansitze für einen Biss)
Der Neue hat jedes mal eine andere Stelle ausprobiert.
Wir haben uns, zufällig, fast täglich getroffen und uns bestens verstanden.
Er wußte, daß ich in dem Jahr schon zwei Fehlbisse hatte.
Bald hat er jedes mal angerufen wenn er raus ging und wir waren häufig gemeinsam unterwegs.
Hat nach dem Beginn einer Freundschaft ausgesehen.

Dann hatte ich (alleine) wieder einen Fehlbiss und hab ihm die genaue Stelle verraten, als wir den nächsten gemeinsamen Ansitz planten.
(Diese Info hätte für mich bedeutet, daß die Stelle für mich tabu ist, solange er sie nicht freigibt.
Aber er sollte wissen, wie die Bedingungen waren)
Er hat darauf gedrängt, dorthin zu gehen und dann seine Ruten blitzschnell so ausgebracht, daß ich nur noch im Abseits fischen konnte.
Danach hat er sich nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet, ich hab aber sein Auto ständig dort gesehen...
Ich grüße ihn aber immer noch.

Ein echter Freund, hat eine längere Anfahrt. Er kommt ein bis zwei mal pro Woche.
Er wußte, welche Stellen jeden zweiten Tag anfüttere, aber höchstens einmal pro Woche befische.
Selbstverständlich sind wir zusammen immer dorthin.

Als er Urlaub hatte hat er nur dort gefischt.
Ohne Absprache.
Obwohl er wußte, wie wichtig es mir war, daß dort Ruhe herrscht.

Dann hat er sich dort hin gesetzt, wo mir zweimal ein kapitaler Karpfen ausgeschlitzt ist.
(An dem Flüsschen muß man die Standplätze exakt kennen...)

Bei ihm hat es unserer Freundschaft ausgehalten.
Aber ich überlege mir jetzt, was ich ihm erzähle und was nicht.

Solche Erlebnisse haben dazu geführt, daß es bei mir Geheimtipps nur noch im Tausch, aber nicht mehr geschenkt gibt.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## thanatos (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was ist denn an 'ner lebenden Laube an einer Grundmontage auf Zander so geheim?|wavey:


 
|rolleyes so isses,obwohl ich doch der Meinung bin das ein
Gründling besser ist.

Gibt es denn wirklich Geheimnisse die Erfolg bringen?;+
Oder bilden wir uns das nur ein?;+
Im übrigen sind mir die Heimlichtuer genauso zuwider
wie die Alleswisser die meinen wenn ich nicht so angle
wie sie werd ich wohl nix fangen.:r
Ein Geheimniß,hat mir mal jemand verraten ohne det jetet
jar nich,uff Aal mußte Rosenöl uf deine Tauwürmer machen|krach:.
Ich habs probiert die fangen tatsächlich-genauso gut
wie die ohne Rosenöl.:m
Naja die Topstellen ,kenn ich genug und wenn mich jemand
fragt wo haste den gefangen ,hab ich kein Problem es auch 
ehrlich zu sagen es sei denn ich kann ihn nicht leiden.|supergri


----------



## Lommel (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Mein neues Geheimnis ist möglichst einfach angeln. Hab am Wochenende gedropshottet, gejiggt und gecrancbaitet und nix. Der Kollege auf dem Bild biss schliesslich auf einen kanariengelben Balzer Colonnel Spinner von anno pief.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Vielleicht noch das: Ein klein wenig Perfektionismus schadet nicht, zu viel eben doch.

1. Beispiel:
Ein Bekannter kommt mit zum fischen auf Karpfen - die Stelle kennt er. Eine Hand voll Boilies reingeworfen, zwei Hände Mais und dann die Montage hinterher. "Mist, ein wenig zu weit links geworfen ... ach egal, die Karpfen finden die schon."
--> mMn falsch. Lieber geb ich mir beim Auslegen viel Mühe und werf zur Not 2-3 Mal bis ich perfekt liege, brauch mir dann aber auch keine Gedanken darüber mehr machen.

2. Beispiel:
Beim Schleienangeln mit Waggler kommt es wirklich auf die genaue Tiefeneinstellung an. Auch wenn ich die Stelle in den letzten Tagen öfter befischt habe wird erst neu gelotet und geschaut ob sich was verändert hat - dann so perfekt wie Möglich abgelegt und *dann* kann ich in Ruhe warten. Immer wieder sehe ich Leute die die Tiefe Pi*Daumen einstellen und dann einfach ans Schilf werfen anstatt zu loten und den Grund mal abzutasten ... selbst Schuld.

3. Beispiel:
Leute die ich häufig am Wasser treffe brauchen (anscheinend) so perfekt gefertigte Vorfächer, dass man schonmal 20 Minuten am Stahl rumfriemelt oder Ewigkeiten an nem Karpfenvorfach bastelt - dabei fangen die einfachen Montagen genauso. Solide binden sollte man können - kleine Schönheitsfehler stören den Fisch nicht und je länger man bastelt desto kürzer angelt man 


#h


----------



## lsski (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was ist denn an 'ner lebenden Laube an einer Grundmontage auf Zander so geheim?|wavey:



Geheim ist das der Fisch in wirklichkeit einen 05er Haken mittig aus dem Balch hängen hat und schon lange tod ist.
Sich besser bewegt als ein lebender......

Herr Stern Hagel voll


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



lsski schrieb:


> Geheim ist das der Fisch in wirklichkeit einen 05er Haken mittig aus dem Balch hängen hat und schon lange tod ist.
> Sich besser bewegt als ein lebender......
> 
> Herr Stern Hagel voll



Kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher. Wie köderste an, aufgezogen oder quer mittig unter der Haut durch?


----------



## Lommel (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Das ist doch geheim. Er schrob doch bereits das er diese ausgereifte Methode nicht jeden zugänglich macht.

Ich mein ne tote Laube am Grundsystem, clever, muss man ertsmal drauf kommen |rolleyes


----------



## lsski (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Meine Besten Freunde haben bis Jetzt noch nix mit dem optischen Nachbau diese neuen Montage für Flusszander was gefangen aber schon 2x gesehen das ich nur 5m weite mal schnell 3 Fische vor der Nase weg angel und alle Schneiderten
Nur Gucken und nach tüddeln ist nix für Leute die nicht verstehen wie manche Montagen funktionieren.
Hier werde ich nur schreiben wie man mit Geheimnissen umgeht warum und weshalb.

:mDranknoten, reinwerfen, Fisch ! ohne sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen und 2 Jahre rum zu Tüfteln an einer Idee.....der Köder muß 30cm über Grund und sich unnatürlich reizvoll bewegen.
Meine Montage gibt es vieleicht in eine Luxusausgabe bald zu kaufen. #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

@Isski

Sei dir ja auch gegönnt, deine Spezialmontage. Sobald das Gerödel in Serie geht, kannste das ja mal verlinken.

Mit unnatürlich reizvoll bewegten Ködern über Grund mache ich mir keinen großen Streß. Laube bzw. ein anderer Köfi, der dazu neigt, zur Oberfläche zu streben, fertig.
Lebend natürlich nur da, wo erlaubt!|znaika:


----------



## vermesser (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ich hab bei den Geheimnissen ne einfache Regel: Das WIE verrate ich gern. Aber das WO nicht. Da lüg ich ggf. auch, daß sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hab bei den Geheimnissen ne einfache Regel...



In abgelegenen sardischen Bergdörfern sagt man auch heute noch: Es ist nicht gut, zu viel zu wissen... und wer schweigt, der lebt länger!


----------



## vermesser (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Andal schrieb:


> wer schweigt, der lebt länger!



Und fängt mehr  !


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hab bei den Geheimnissen ne einfache Regel: Das WIE verrate ich gern. Aber das WO nicht. Da lüg ich ggf. auch, daß sich die Balken biegen.



So halte ich das auch, gerade an der See haben 
Poitionstipps auch etwas mit Verantwortung zu tun.

Ich erinnere mich an Ideen wie ''mit 5ps zur Tonne 5'' usw...


----------



## Stefff (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Hallo,
wenns nach mir geht wäre es jetzt langsam gut mit der ominösen Zander Montage.
Man(n) hats erfunden. Gut!
Man(n) wills nicht verraten. Auch Gut!
Aber das "rumgeeiere" nervt!
Geht hier um Geheimnisse und nicht um Montagen, oder Ich hab da was , was du nicht hast. DäDäDä!!

Nix für Ungut, aber m.M.!

Gruß!


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und fängt mehr  !


 
Naja:
wer länger fängt, lebt länger|supergri

Gruß A.


----------



## phirania (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ich hab auch ein Geheimniss....#c
Aber das werde ich keinem verraten...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

na über barsch- und hechtfänge kann ich bei uns ruhig schreiben. ist genug da. und der hecht den ich fange, ist nächsten tag eh nicht mehr da. aal und zander bleibt das Geheimnis, was andere auch so halten bei uns.
Montagen sind wuppe. da darf an ruhig sabbeln.


----------



## wusel345 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Geheimniss....#c
> Aber das werde ich keinem verraten...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes




... und Karl Heinz, dein Geheimnis ist so geheim, dass selbst du es nicht weißt.


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Rüdiger,ich kann schweigen wie ein Grab....


----------



## bijulik (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Hallo Leutz. Ich habe als Kind , gute 30 Jahre her, einige Male meinen Onkel beim Angeln begleitet und kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, dass er "schwarze" Regenwürmer benutzte. Trotz extrem einfache Montagen und rustikalem Gerät holte er ein Fisch nach dem anderen raus, während seine Kumpels die mit 0815 Würmern fischten,  mässigen Erfolg nachwiesen. Er fuhr jedes mal ca. 40 km für eine Hand voll von diesen Würmern an einem bestimmten Ort, den nicht sehr viele Leute kannten. Tatsache war und immer noch ist, dass diese Würmer nicht nur eine viel dunklere Färbung, sondern auch eine eigenartige Duftnote hatten. Ob dies nun ein Geheimtipp ist oder nicht, entscheidet bitte selbst. Eines noch: die Würmer waren nicht gezüchtet, beim Händler zu bekommen,  sondern in Flussnähe, quasi auf der Kuhwiese. Aber nur quasi.|supergri Gruß. Grammatikfehler sind bitte nicht zu beachten. #c


----------



## lsski (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Ein Geheimniss mit Würmer kenn ich auch noch .......sie werden mit Echtem Terpentin ( welches aus dem Baumharz eines Nadelholzes gewonnen wird ) so gut wie betäubt und damit hat Opa immer 10 mal soviel gefangen wie Vadder mit frisch gebuddelten.
Das war auch lange ein Geheimniss bis es mir Opa gezeigt hat...hat auch bei Mir gut geklappt in den 90ern.....bringt Jetzt wenig weil die Grundel dann sogar Nacht´s gut beißt|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

Dieses Baumharz ist die Atlantische Balsamkiefer, die im Südwesten Frankreichs entlang der Biscayaküste auf sehr sandigen Böden wächst. Aus diesem Harz wird medizinisch reines Terpentin gewonnen, teuer und nur in der Apotheke erhältlich.

Es gibt auch noch die Schwarzkiefer in den Ostalpen. Mit diesem, auch Pech genannten Harz funktioniert es nicht!

Und gleich ein Tipp an die Bastel-Wastel: Selbermachen ist bei beiden Produkten praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## Karpfen_84 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*

@lsski 
deine Freunde fangen an mit der Montage zu fangen 


Christopher


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die gut gehüteten Geheimnisse...*



Karpfen_84 schrieb:


> @lsski
> deine Freunde fangen an mit der Montage zu fangen
> 
> 
> Christopher




*:m Jo meine Guten Freunde !*

Wer das System verstanden hat kann es sogar für jede Strömung so umbauen das es noch besser Arbeitet.  #h


----------

